# Dealing with Archery "Copy cats"



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Is this a joke?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Clarsach (Aug 18, 2012)

Why do you care what he spends his (or his mother's) money on?

Do you think these things are going to make him a better archer? 

Let him waste his money on what ever he wants. And when he shows it off compliment him on his nice new equipment and then go shoot your best.

Worry about your own game and let him worry about his. What he does has no practical effect on you. No matter what he is shooting with, you will either shoot your best or you won't.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Yea I know it doesn't affect me what he does but I don't know what I'm supposed to say or do when it's right in the middle of joad and he comes up and starts rubbing it in that he has the better version of my thing.


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

Beat him with your inferior equipment. That's the greatest insult. Then tell him that his new gadget apparently doesn't work for him and offer him half price for it. LOL


----------



## gif (Jul 14, 2012)

1. He's trying to get in your head. It's working.

2. Did you seriously complain to your JOAD director that someone else has nicer gear than you?


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

gif said:


> 1. He's trying to get in your head. It's working.
> 
> 2. Did you seriously complain to your JOAD director that someone else has nicer gear than you?


No, I complained because he was showing it off and rubbing it in my face


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Colberjs said:


> Beat him with your inferior equipment. That's the greatest insult. Then tell him that his new gadget apparently doesn't work for him and offer him half price for it. LOL


Haha I like that plan


----------



## Archer-E (May 15, 2013)

Colberjs said:


> Beat him with your inferior equipment. That's the greatest insult. Then tell him that his new gadget apparently doesn't work for him and offer him half price for it. LOL


And then outshoot him with that! 

If you can learn not to try to keep up with the Joneses at your age, you'll be doing better than a lot of adults.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Just outshoot him. You cant argue with the scorecard at the end of the day!


----------



## calbowdude (Feb 13, 2005)

big scorecard is always better than big sales receipt.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

If you want to be a "future Olympian" you better get a tougher mental game, like yesterday, bub.

Oh, and ditch the stupid avatar. FITA does NOT mean "Federation International Target Association" (!).


----------



## ppayne (Jul 13, 2007)

>--gt--> said:


> If you want to be a "future Olympian" you better get a tougher mental game, like yesterday, bub.
> 
> Oh, and ditch the stupid avatar. FITA does NOT mean "Federation International Target Association" (!).


Federation International Target Association!!!!! Where did this one come from?? still laughing...
PPayne ( future very-old person)


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

Hoytshooter,

Kill him with kindness. Be enthusiastic/complimentary about his nice gear, and mean it. If you do so, then you've let all the air out of his needling - all of his negative energy disappears.


----------



## snoozer (Aug 9, 2013)

You can kiss any future titles goodbye,cause this guy has gotten to you.
Mentally ...he beat you and never nocked an arrow.

You..as a state champ..should alreaady know its a mental game.
Nice equipment never won diddly...its the person with strong mental game who comes out on top.

Sent from my LG-L38C using Tapatalk 2


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

maybe he looks up to you and thinks everything you do is super awesome and you ARE the state champion which maybe he aspires to be. Nice how you repay that with snide complaints to your director and a useless thread here. 

Either ignore him, or man up and be a good archery ambassador ( you are a State Champion you say) , and compliment him on his choices for gear. He clearly thinks you are the greatest.


Chris


----------



## ozzypop (Sep 23, 2010)

It's that way in all sports son. In baseball, football and basketball. If the other players can rattle you they get you off your game. Like someone said above compliment him on his new stuff and shoot your game.


----------



## ArtV (Jan 29, 2008)

keep your nose in your own game....


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

well. This thread happened. I haven't seen you post in a few days - clearly you were saving it up, holding it in for a great post. 


+1


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

ArtV said:


> keep your nose in your own game....


It's kinda hard when he comes and sticks his nose in mine. I'm always minding my own business when he comes up and says, "Hey look at my new bla bla bla!"


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> maybe he looks up to you and thinks everything you do is super awesome and you ARE the state champion which maybe he aspires to be. Nice how you repay that with snide complaints to your director and a useless thread here.
> 
> Either ignore him, or man up and be a good archery ambassador ( you are a State Champion you say) , and compliment him on his choices for gear. He clearly thinks you are the greatest.
> 
> ...


I was at first, when he started getting new stuff I would always say, "Nice, wicked whatever you got there." But he kept getting the newer versions of my things and now it's annoying when he has to show it to me.

And what a "useless" comment saying I re-payed him with snide comments. You have no idea what I said to my director, maybe I'm tired of him bragging about having the better thing. That's a rule at our JOAD to not brag about having better stuff than a team mate. Pretty sure I have mentioned this before Chris but please don't comment unless you have positive, constructive things to say.


----------



## Festivus (Oct 9, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> is this a joke?
> 
> Sent from my droid razr using tapatalk 2


lol!!!!! +1


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Pretty sure I have mentioned this before Chris but please don't comment unless you have positive, constructive things to say.


I was being constructive and positive. If you cant see that in my post, then thats your problem. And perhaps you might get more positive and constructive posts in your threads if they were positive or constructive in nature, but they so far are not. 


and i said this was a useless thread, not useless comments. I said your complaints were snide.

Chris


----------



## TheRohBoat (Sep 4, 2012)

3/3 in dumb posts. Like Mike Breen would say "hoytshooter fires away... BANG!"

You're just jelly he's got a sexy bow. I mean for real man? When you posted that screenshot of Brady shooting team rounds in Columbia you titled the photo "Brady shooting my bow." You're more jelly than a jelly centered donut.


----------



## Jeb-D. (Sep 21, 2011)

The better archer will still win. You put far too much emphasis on equipment and style.


----------



## >--gt--> (Jul 1, 2002)

Well, all joking aside, I hope an adult can counsel Levi here to cease and desist in the silly posts and get back to the business of developing an actual mental game- one which might very well best be started with deleting his AT bookmarks.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

chrstphr said:


> i said this was a useless thread, not useless comments. I said your complaints were snide.
> 
> Chris


I did not complain, it's a JOAD rule to not brag about equipment. He's been bragging for a long time
Is that not a legitimate reason to notify the JOAD director and that you are being bothered by another person???
I don't get what's wrong on my side here.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

TheRohBoat said:


> You're just jelly he's got a sexy bow. I mean for real man? When you posted that screenshot of Brady shooting team rounds in Columbia you titled the photo "Brady shooting my bow." You're more jelly than a jelly centered donut.


What? I'm not allowed to think it's cool that Brady was using my set up? (Not the riser but everything else)


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I did not complain, it's a JOAD rule to not brag about equipment. He's been bragging for a long time
> Is that not a legitimate reason to notify the JOAD director and that you are being bothered by another person???
> I don't get what's wrong on my side here.


It's AT...no comment goes unpunished.

But some of what has been said here is true. Politely acknowledge his new purchases then go back to shooting YOUR game. Do not let his copying you and showing you get in the way of you shooting YOUR game. There is an old saying that " IMITATION IS THE SINCEREST FORM OF FLATTERY". Don't look at what he is doing...understand that no matter what he buys he can not out-shoot you because what is inside you can't be bought. Good luck in your future shoots.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

Thanks. I have no problem with him getting stuff. What I have a problem with is him flaunting it all the time. That is the purpose of this thread. How do I address him and ask him to not flaunt his stuff without appearing as a jerk raining on his parade? I always get nervous that people will get mad at me for what I say. Very clear here on AT... I just wanted to know how to address him nicely.


----------



## hdracer (Aug 8, 2007)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Thanks. I have no problem with him getting stuff. What I have a problem with is him flaunting it all the time. That is the purpose of this thread. How do I address him and ask him to not flaunt his stuff without appearing as a jerk raining on his parade? I always get nervous that people will get mad at me for what I say. Very clear here on AT... I just wanted to know how to address him nicely.


Hard to do sometimes and you may not be able to get him to stop. He may just feel the need to be your equal. There are always those that need to "keep up with the Jones". If he knows he is getting to you it may be a game to him. Telling him as much will only bolster his actions. As already stated, you may need to ignore him. Not actually seeing what is going on we are all just armchair quarterbacking. If it were me, and knowing my penchant for messing with someone who is doing the same to me, I would show up with my worst equipment and try to blow him out of the water score-wise. But that is just me. Obviously, you have the skill set to win. Now is a great time to work on the mental side. It will definitely make you a better pressure shooter if you can concentrate while this is going on.


----------



## ceallred (Nov 25, 2012)

lksseven said:


> Hoytshooter,
> 
> Kill him with kindness. Be enthusiastic/complimentary about his nice gear, and mean it. If you do so, then you've let all the air out of his needling - all of his negative energy disappears.


This is your best response... Say "cool stuff" and move on


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

just ignore the guy - seriously. Just ignore it and move on.

I don't have anything personal against you Mr. bishop but this is not a Jr high forum - ppl here are adults younger and some probably older than your parents. 

If you need advice about this kind of stuff you need to talk to your parents about it not stangers. 

You know what adults do about this kind of thing. We ignore it. We let the guy talk, brag, and maybe see if they Weill let us play with their new shiny stuff and then we move on with our own game. 

This is going To happen a lot in life - there is always going to be a guy flaunting his stuff or his abilities.


----------



## fader (May 17, 2010)

No matter how you address him regarding this issue you WILL sound like a jerk. Listen to the advice the people here are giving you. Just shoot your bow and forget about it. If you want to be jerk then go ahead and tell him how you feel. If you want to be respected then tell him "nice equipment", step up to the line, and shoot a 10. It's your choice what type of person you want to be.


----------



## HikerDave (Jan 1, 2011)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Hey guys, I already consulted my JOAD director on this and nothing has changed so I was wondering, how do you guys deal with those archery "copy cats" ? What I mean is there is a guy I know really well in my JOAD and he and I have been shooting neck and neck, fighting over the State Title. However, I have been able to hold on to the State title for a while now. I don't know if it's because I beat him or what but my JOAD team mate has started to copy everything I do archery wise... For example, when I got my Hoyt Formula excel pro, he nagged his mom into getting him a HPX (literally, after JOAD every night he would go up to his mom and start talking about getting a HPX). When I got my carbon blade stabilizer, he ditched and sold his B-Stinger and bought a Carbon blade ES. When I got a sight, he got the better version. When I got side blades for my stabilizer he coincidentally got ES side blades for his the very next day...
> 
> Every time I get something, he gets the same brand, but the better version. He's more of a "do it better copy cat". I don't know if he's doing it because I pulled ahead a little but it's making me pull my hair out
> Not only that, when he gets his new, better thing, he comes and shows it off in my face! It's like he's trying to get on my bad side.
> ...


From the book "Squids will be Squids"

Read the ingredients off of a beef snak stik.

Just because you've got a lot of stuff, it doesn't make you special.

I've got some really good archery equipment that doesn't make me shoot any better.

Change your attitude and celebrate with him when he gets some new gear. You'll be a much better archer if you're shooting with someone as good or better than you -- think Rick McKinney and Darryl Price.


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

HS15, a bunch of people have said it before and will again I am sure. But you really need to think BEFORE you post. Lets say you do make the Olympics and do great. You become a household name. Then some enterprising sports reporter is going to do an interview with you. They do a search, facebook, twitter, google etc. Some of the stuff you have posted in a number of the forums here, and I can only imagine on the other social media you most likely participate in, will make you very uncomfortable in an interview. Really, for your own sake, try just lurking for a while, and maybe take half the time you spend posting and spend it reading instead (or better yet practicing). If you are as good as you say, then mentor this kid who has to try and beat you by dollar signs instead of score. Maybe he will be beside you in the team round in RIO at least in part due to your help.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

last time I checked, all archery equipment was available to everyone unless you are shooting a prototype so, why do you care what he shoots? think every person who shows up to nationals and the trials dorks over the next person copying his gear? nope. they've got bigger fish to fry.

"nagged his mom for an HPX" -i really like this statement. in fact, almost as much as the one about getting carbon blade ES sticks after working in a garden

i wouldn't know if i have anyone like that at my range because shooting at the range is about two things for me: 1) shooting to personally get better, and 2) shooting to help others up their game if they ask for help. everything else is irrelevant if it doesn't accomplish those two goals.


----------



## Wbeadlescomb (Feb 19, 2013)

What a spoiled brat


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

ummm, he can buy whatever he wants. its the archer not the gear. Just continue kicking his azz while saving money. Also who cares if he flaunts it, its just archery gear. Be happy with what you have and let him be happy with his gear.


----------



## need-a-bow (Aug 10, 2010)

I go to the range to practice. On tuesdays, our JOAD practice day, I go to socialize. Equipment almost always comes up. Im probably the oldest in my JOAD aside from a couple of girls. When it comes to equipment, there will always be someone bragging about what they bought. What do I do? Say ohh cool I saw that online or something like that. If its one if my friends I might ask if I can see it or try it(of possible). Then go and shoot my best. Ive been shoot for about 2 months now and am out to 50M, simply because I constantly practice and am shooting 28# limbs. When one of the kids starts bragging, I just nod and nock an arrow. The way I figure, do I ry care about his new Formula riser or Axcel sight? Wont make me any better or worse. Ill still shoot my best and try to beat my PB. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## JMAjustin (Aug 10, 2012)

This has already been said a dozen times but seriously, don't let it bother you. It only seems like he's putting more effort into bragging and spending money than actually practicing. While he's thinking of ways to one up you equipment wise, you're thinking of ways to improve as a shooter. This happened so many times to me when I used to play paintball. I'd be shooting a $100 or $200 dollar gun against teams with $1,000-$2,000 guns in tournaments. To me, they're in the way of what I'm working my ass off to get and all it is is kids with mommies and daddies that can't say no to them.

Keep your head in the game and keep working hard. His annoyance will blow over faster than your clicker can drop.


----------



## joecc3 (Jul 12, 2010)

Immigration is the most sincere form of flattery! 

Focus on you need to do and kill em with kindness. You'll truly ind that it will set you free. Try to compliment him on the gear and make recommendations and he'll more than likely treat you differently, even blow his mind. It could be very well that he knows how good you are and is trying find out why and may think its the gear. Show him it's the Archer. Show him how to be good sportsman.


----------



## spangler (Feb 2, 2007)

my head asplode.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

I'm so proud of my 14 year old son at this moment. 

< getting on my knees and thanking every god I can imagine>


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Hey guys, I already consulted my JOAD director on this and nothing has changed so I was wondering, how do you guys deal with those archery "copy cats" ? What I mean is there is a guy I know really well in my JOAD and he and I have been shooting neck and neck, fighting over the State Title. However, I have been able to hold on to the State title for a while now. I don't know if it's because I beat him or what but my JOAD team mate has started to copy everything I do archery wise... For example, when I got my Hoyt Formula excel pro, he nagged his mom into getting him a HPX (literally, after JOAD every night he would go up to his mom and start talking about getting a HPX). When I got my carbon blade stabilizer, he ditched and sold his B-Stinger and bought a Carbon blade ES. When I got a sight, he got the better version. When I got side blades for my stabilizer he coincidentally got ES side blades for his the very next day...
> 
> Every time I get something, he gets the same brand, but the better version. He's more of a "do it better copy cat". I don't know if he's doing it because I pulled ahead a little but it's making me pull my hair out
> Not only that, when he gets his new, better thing, he comes and shows it off in my face! It's like he's trying to get on my bad side.
> ...


show up in a pink tutu the last practice before the state shoot and tell everyone that is what you are going to wear to the state shoot..........


----------



## w8lon (Jun 2, 2012)

In our younger years a buddy and myself used to bring a different pretty girl to each shoot. We quickly found that deprived young men that spent their lives training and shooting were shaken as competitors, their scores suffered as we had gotten into their heads! It was well worth the little shopping expedition after the shoot that the girls were promised:angel:


----------



## Blackshadow (Dec 15, 2012)

It's kinda hard when he comes and sticks his nose in mine. I'm always minding my own business when he comes up and says, "Hey look at my new bla bla bla!" 

Tell him "That's nice but you can't always buy your way to better shooting I'll stick with my gear it seems to work just fine for me!"


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

I believe we have a maturity problem here. A little more life experience and you will understand.


----------



## mcharles (Nov 11, 2009)

Please don't feed the trolls


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

I was gonna suggest showing up in a leopard print banana hammock, shoot with a 28# Polaris recurve with a broomstick cut in sections for stab sticks, score 1300+ then smash the bow on the field like Pete Townshend might if he played bow before handing in your scorecard and walk off the field with an entourage of cute chicks.



Jim C said:


> show up in a pink tutu the last practice before the state shoot and tell everyone that is what you are going to wear to the state shoot..........


----------



## dchan (Jun 29, 2004)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I did not complain, it's a JOAD rule to not brag about equipment. He's been bragging for a long time
> Is that not a legitimate reason to notify the JOAD director and that you are being bothered by another person???
> I don't get what's wrong on my side here.


Is that your JOAD club's rule? I am pretty sure it's not written anywhere in "rules". 

It would be covered by code of conduct as sportsmenship but our code doesn't say anything about bragging specifically.

DC


----------



## BenConnor (Feb 15, 2013)

joecc3 said:


> Immigration is the most sincere form of flattery!


Definitely relevant to the political debate in Australia at the moment.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

At some point you will buy the best gear - and he will have to ante up and buy the exact same. Question is - will you continue to shoot as an aspiring Olympian and future sport ambassador without needing to look down at the equipment? Instead, look to see if they strive to follow in your footsteps (obviously they are trying to).

Regardless of the gear - you need to be certain that you continue to shoot at the level of performance that you desire and should strive to have others continually push you to become better.


----------



## giltyone (Nov 9, 2009)

I have to comment as well - he's seeing improvement in your game when you get something new - so his thinking that you're doing it to get better - the better tier of equipment must be better so he buys it.

There's a reason Tiger Woods plays for Nike. All the other golfers buying Nike clubs don't seem to making it to the top of the PGA.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

you should just quit shooting and go find something that is less intrusive to your feelings. Or, you could simply grow up, welcome the flattery, keep winning and have someone that will keep you on your toes...if you don't change your attitude, he will beat you.


----------



## staggyd (Sep 7, 2009)

tunedlow said:


> I was gonna suggest showing up in a leopard print banana hammock, shoot with a 28# Polaris recurve with a broomstick cut in sections for stab sticks, score 1300+ then smash the bow on the field like Pete Townshend might if he played bow before handing in your scorecard and walk off the field with an entourage of cute chicks.


^this....lol....I thought I was going to cry I laughed so hard !!!!


----------



## fluke (Aug 12, 2012)

i'll be honest. i joined AT for his posts XD

personally i also encountered a similar situation. a guy at my club bought the exact same setup as mine minus the limb and the sight. he even bought the same color. first thing i did? offer to meet up on the range to help him set up his equipment and give him tips. as said before i'm actually flattered that he thought my equipment was worth copying.

now i don't know you personally or how you shoot. but if you and this guy are on par technically, mentally he won the war.all he has to do now is show up next to you, tap his shiny new hpx and you'll lose your cool and focus. in other words he knows your weak spot and is using it brillantly. don't say the contrary. if it didn't bother you as you said, you wouldn't have felt the need to post online about it


----------



## TheAncientOne (Feb 14, 2007)

I just want to know where he posts his used equipment.

TAO


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

Gosh, it sure must be tough being a state champion having to deal with all that adulation. I would suggest you re-examine your motivation for participating in the sport. It might help you to deal with these current problems.


----------



## nifty (Jun 21, 2009)

It seems as if the really informative people that usually frequent this forum seem to have vanished.... I wonder why!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

I wonder how this self proclaimed future Olympian is going to deal with all the copycats after his epic Olympic appearance. How do Jake, Brady and Oh deal with all this stress?


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> What? I'm not allowed to think it's cool that Brady was using my set up? (Not the riser but everything else)



Brady using "HIS" setup? Isn't the other way around...aren't you dong the same thing as this soon to be Olympic star you can't stand?


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

In 3 years you will have to compete with the adults, I suggest you use the time to become one.


----------



## Bucks (Jul 27, 2005)

to win your championships, you must already have a strong mental game. as far as this guy, forget him as he is concentrating on the wrong thing and as long as he does, you will win. I would be more concerned if he continually used his older stuff and his scores improved. 

another option is to make a statement... go borrow some newbie's starter equipment and beat him with that... then say nothing.


----------



## Fury90flier (Jun 27, 2012)

I ran into one of the "copy cats" many years ago at a pistol range. There were several of us that shot some bulls eye style shooting---just a few of us showing up, having fun. In seeing how well we were shooting, there would always be a few people the would question how we got to be that good and wanted some pointers to which we helped out where we could. One day a guy showed up and started copying what we were doing.

Since we were there all the time, we go to konw the regular customers, their guns, the way they shot etc and this one guy was quite obvious what he was doing. We had a couple target revolvers, match tuned 1911's, target MK2's, one guy had a Hammerly...eventually this guy had one or a couple of the same guns we did. We noticed not only that he started getting the same equipment but started copying form/stance...so we took advantage of this.

We all tucked our shirts in tightly, wore a belt (even with shorts), would sweep the standing area--very well (sometimes getting on hands and knees moving small 'very small' pebbles) and wouldn't you know, he did the exact same thing. We'd change how we'd lean (remeber we're bulls eye shooting- so think about that stance), we'd take our off hand and cross it over--hooking the tumb on the opposite side of the hip (LH on RH hip), we'd place LH in RH back pocket, instead of RH shooter facing RH toward the target--face LH toward target with gun hand crossing over chest to target.

We got a kick out of screwing with the guy. Through out all the time we were screwing with him, not once did he ever come over asking for advice/help etc...he just watched from the side and copied. I say he never came over, eventually he did but it took a long time--a few months. I don't recall what it was that made him eventually came to talk to us (probably the LH facing target RH cross-over) but that was some of the most fun we had---even more fun than shooting.


Point is, instead of getting pissy, you could always screw with him--put your current rig down and go get an older one (at least the riser); do stuff like tie rubber bands to your stab--in the form of a figure 8--with one loop haning down (this is to fine tune the dampenign); hang a piece of string from your sight and or lower limb tip (very small string like a piece of serving)--this is to judge wind--tell him you shoot outside); put the black paint under your eyes (for the glare); Learn yoga and start shooting on one leg "tree pose"


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

I was going to suggest wearing a satin cape and telling other JOAD kids that you are better able to judge wind using that versus a piece of string. 



Fury90flier said:


> I ran into one of the "copy cats" many years ago at a pistol range. There were several of us that shot some bulls eye style shooting---just a few of us showing up, having fun. In seeing how well we were shooting, there would always be a few people the would question how we got to be that good and wanted some pointers to which we helped out where we could. One day a guy showed up and started copying what we were doing.
> 
> Since we were there all the time, we go to konw the regular customers, their guns, the way they shot etc and this one guy was quite obvious what he was doing. We had a couple target revolvers, match tuned 1911's, target MK2's, one guy had a Hammerly...eventually this guy had one or a couple of the same guns we did. We noticed not only that he started getting the same equipment but started copying form/stance...so we took advantage of this.
> 
> ...


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

hoytshooter15 said:


> I was at first, when he started getting new stuff I would always say, "Nice, wicked whatever you got there." But he kept getting the newer versions of my things and now it's annoying when he has to show it to me.
> 
> And what a "useless" comment saying I re-payed him with snide comments. You have no idea what I said to my director, maybe I'm tired of him bragging about having the better thing. That's a rule at our JOAD to not brag about having better stuff than a team mate. Pretty sure I have mentioned this before Chris but please don't comment unless you have positive, constructive things to say.


 I hope this is a joke. Well I do have something positve to say. I am positive that you are a thin skinned mommas boy that is closer to being a 40 yr old man living with is parents than an olympian...


----------



## JeffShrugged (Dec 7, 2012)

High school is such a serious thing. These problems matter. -- Seth McFarlane


----------



## chrstphr (Nov 23, 2005)

chrstphr said:


> I was being constructive and positive. If you cant see that in my post, then thats your problem.
> Chris


rereading my post, i realize i should have said "thats your immaturity", instead of "thats your problem" which reads more confrontational than i intended. 


Chris


----------



## williamskg6 (Dec 21, 2008)

After seeing the rapid accumulation of less-than-friendly posts I bet hoytshooter15 will think twice about posting again. It seems every time he posts, the nature of his post or phrasing immediately attracts some pretty quick and harsh replies. While I agree that sometimes those posts may be a bit juvenile, I think we would all be better off to take it easy on the kid! We were all immature teenagers at one time too! Granted, the percentage of posts that he puts up that rattle folks' cages is pretty high, but we're all supposed to be nice here, right? 

I do agree that whining that someone is copying you sounds a lot like a three-year-old, but last I checked with my teenagers, their brains indeed work a lot like that of a three-year-old (or a half-dead cow)! :shade:

Take it easy on the boy and let's all go shoot some arrows. I think it's better that he's here participating than if he was chased away. Repeat after me, "Provide patient, constructive advice. Provide patient, constructive advice..."


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

williamskg6 said:


> After seeing the rapid accumulation of less-than-friendly posts I bet hoytshooter15 will think twice about posting again. It seems every time he posts, the nature of his post or phrasing immediately attracts some pretty quick and harsh replies.


you would think the kid would learn but he hasn't and it makes for some great reading! one would imagine that it would occur to hoytshooter that this gear is available to everyone so nothing really stops the other dude from getting the newest and best thing out there except if he/she stops nagging the parent for newer gear. the concept of getting psyched out might be alien to the kid but if he really is a "future olympian," this concept should be a useful lesson to learn; the mental game in archery is just as important as the skill required to shoot well.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

williamskg6 said:


> After seeing the rapid accumulation of less-than-friendly posts I bet hoytshooter15 will think twice about posting again. It seems every time he posts, the nature of his post or phrasing immediately attracts some pretty quick and harsh replies. While I agree that sometimes those posts may be a bit juvenile, I think we would all be better off to take it easy on the kid! We were all immature teenagers at one time too! Granted, the percentage of posts that he puts up that rattle folks' cages is pretty high, but we're all supposed to be nice here, right?
> 
> I do agree that whining that someone is copying you sounds a lot like a three-year-old, but last I checked with my teenagers, their brains indeed work a lot like that of a three-year-old (or a half-dead cow)! :shade:
> 
> Take it easy on the boy and let's all go shoot some arrows. I think it's better that he's here participating than if he was chased away. Repeat after me, "Provide patient, constructive advice. Provide patient, constructive advice..."


+1

I'm guessing some of the people here don't have / or have yet to have... a young teenager. If this is you.... good luck  Fortunately, there is some very good advice on here (occasionally short and sharp - but good all the same) - amongst the other "stuff". A good test for hoytshooter15 - see if you can pick the good advice (e.g. but not exculsively Gt, LKS, ArtV), from the other...

Incidentally, I wonder if it has crossed your mind how much the manufacturers will be loving this. It's how they survive from year to year, producing the latest "must haves" and seeing if people can withstand the pressure to "buy"....wherever it comes from. At the moment, you're resisting....


----------



## Archer-E (May 15, 2013)

williamskg6 said:


> After seeing the rapid accumulation of less-than-friendly posts I bet hoytshooter15 will think twice about posting again. It seems every time he posts, the nature of his post or phrasing immediately attracts some pretty quick and harsh replies. While I agree that sometimes those posts may be a bit juvenile, I think we would all be better off to take it easy on the kid! We were all immature teenagers at one time too! Granted, the percentage of posts that he puts up that rattle folks' cages is pretty high, but we're all supposed to be nice here, right?
> 
> I do agree that whining that someone is copying you sounds a lot like a three-year-old, but last I checked with my teenagers, their brains indeed work a lot like that of a three-year-old (or a half-dead cow)! :shade:
> 
> Take it easy on the boy and let's all go shoot some arrows. I think it's better that he's here participating than if he was chased away. Repeat after me, "Provide patient, constructive advice. Provide patient, constructive advice..."


+1, williamskg6


----------



## davemmevad (Apr 11, 2012)

williamskg6 said:


> After seeing the rapid accumulation of less-than-friendly posts I bet hoytshooter15 will think twice about posting again. It seems every time he posts, the nature of his post or phrasing immediately attracts some pretty quick and harsh replies. While I agree that sometimes those posts may be a bit juvenile, I think we would all be better off to take it easy on the kid! We were all immature teenagers at one time too! Granted, the percentage of posts that he puts up that rattle folks' cages is pretty high, but we're all supposed to be nice here, right?
> 
> I do agree that whining that someone is copying you sounds a lot like a three-year-old, but last I checked with my teenagers, their brains indeed work a lot like that of a three-year-old (or a half-dead cow)! :shade:
> 
> Take it easy on the boy and let's all go shoot some arrows. I think it's better that he's here participating than if he was chased away. Repeat after me, "Provide patient, constructive advice. Provide patient, constructive advice..."


++

Best advice yet - Guys, you are all taking out your frustrations on a kid, you know better.

Hoyt Shooter, the best advice I saw here, was to shoot your best, and offer to help tune his equipment. You'll likely find that if you treat him like a genuine human being, and invest some of your time in to assisting another archer, that the whole issue will go away.


----------



## MickeyBisco (Jul 14, 2012)

hooktonboy said:


> I'm guessing some of the people here don't have / or have yet to have... a young teenager. If this is you.... good luck



I have a son the OP's age, and while he has earned my trust ( and computer privileges) , if I ever found him posting anything akin to HP15's standard fare he'd be disassembling his laptop down to the last screw....hopefully patiently and taking copious notes if he ever wanted to reassemble it.

Then again, I actually pay attention to what he's doing online.


----------



## hooktonboy (Nov 21, 2007)

MickeyBisco said:


> I have a son the OP's age, and while he has earned my trust ( and computer privileges) , if I ever found him posting anything akin to HP15's standard fare he'd be disassembling his laptop down to the last screw....hopefully patiently and taking copious notes if he ever wanted to reassemble it.
> 
> Then again, I actually pay attention to what he's doing online.


I guess your mileage can vary, both with archery equipment and teenagers  I have had two (teenagers) - chalk and cheese - but I'm proud of both of them. I'm sure your son has had good, sound, guidance from you. Shouldn't we try to do the same for the OP?

There are plenty out there doing far worse than asking naive questions on an archery forum.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

hoytshooter15 said:


> Pretty sure I have mentioned this before Chris but please don't comment unless you have positive, constructive things to say.


So, in other words, you only want to hear people reinforcing you own preconceptions, even when you're dead wrong?

Wow, is the world going to be a rude shock for you.


----------



## Dacer (Jun 10, 2013)

hooktonboy said:


> I guess your mileage can vary, both with archery equipment and teenagers  I have had two (teenagers) - chalk and cheese - but I'm proud of both of them. I'm sure your son has had good, sound, guidance from you. Shouldn't we try to do the same for the OP?
> 
> There are plenty out there doing far worse than asking naive questions on an archery forum.



This community has- Numerous times- tried to correct the posting of this individual. We know he is a kid - but I this isn't archerytalk'R'us.com 

If Gentle nudging, friendly advice, stern recommendations, and out right Ridicule doesn't change his Attitude and the phrasing and topics of his postings - I'm not sure anything will. That's pretty much every tool society has developed In order to get people to comply with societal norms and its not working. 


That said - he is a kid.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

to be honest, I stuck him in ignored users list long ago when it became apparent he didn't have much of anything to say that I was interested in hearing.

I only unsquelched the post to remind myself, and I see nothing has changed.


----------



## hoytshooter15 (Aug 13, 2012)

No point in keeping this at the top of the list. Bye Bye thread


----------

